
How to Make a Giant Bubble - bookofjoe
https://journals.aps.org/prfluids/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevFluids.5.013304
======
b215826
Non-paywall source:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1908.00537](https://arxiv.org/abs/1908.00537)

The article title is somewhat misleading. The authors have only investigated
"the properties of surfactant and polymer solutions commonly used to make
giant bubbles with surface areas approaching 100 m^2", and they don't provide
any insights as to why giant bubbles are stable. In fact, they don't
investigate giant bubbles at all! A clearer title would have been "Shear
rheology of soap solutions used for making giant bubbles." But that wouldn't
sound half as interesting.

